# externe php-Datei mit JavaScript öffnen



## sirina (23. Februar 2006)

Hallo Forum,

ich hab hier schon ne ganze weile rumgesurft und auch fleißig Beiträge gelesen - ein Lösung zu meinem Problem hab ich jedoch nicht gefunden - oder ich bin einfach blind ;-) 

Zu meinem Problem:
Ich habe eine HTML-Datei, in der ich via JS eine externe PHP-Datei einbinden soll. Und bevor jetzt alle fragen, warum ich nicht einfach die PHP-Datei so einbinde: DARF ICH NICHT! bzw. GEHT NICHT (in diesem Fall liegt der Grund an der Inkompetenz diverser Programmierer).

Nun gut. Genug Frust abgelassen.
Ich hab nun auch schon bei SELFHTML geschaut, aber nix brauchbares gefunden. Dachte, dass das irgendwie mit document.open geht, hab ich da aber wohl getäuscht.

Geht das irgendwie? Bestimmt oder? Nur ich bin wieder mal zu doof dafür  
Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus!

Liebe Grüße
sirina


----------



## Ceppi (23. Februar 2006)

Zumindest so einfach, wie du dir es vielleicht vorstellst, hat Javascript keinen Zugriff auf andere Dateien. Eine Möglichkeit wäre per XMLHttpRequest (weiteres Stichwort: AJAX, einfach mal  füttern) das Ergebnis der PHP-Datei abzufangen.

Was ist denn dein Ziel? Mit Javascript auf eine PHP-Datei zuzugreifen , ist nicht umbedingt der einfachste Weg...


----------



## Sven Mintel (23. Februar 2006)

Auch mit XMLHttpRequest ist das nicht ohne weiteres(Änderung der Browsereinstellungen) möglich.
Im IE kommt eine Sicherheitsabfrage, in anderen gehts garnicht.... wenn der Zielserver ein fremder Server ist.


----------



## sirina (23. Februar 2006)

Hallo Ihr zwei!

Erstmal danke für Euren schnellen Post. Dann erläutere ich mal mein Problem genauer:

Auf einem Server liegt eine einfache HTML-Datei. Dort muss in einen kleinen Bereich eine Werbung geschaltet werden. Und die ändert sich nach jedem Reload der Seite. Das bedeutet z.B. beim ersten mal laden sehe ich werbung nr. 1, beim zweiten mal laden sehe ich werbung nr. 2 usw.
Die Werbung besteht aus einem Bild (animiertes Gif). Alle Werbungen liegen in einem Verzeichnis, dass ich über PHP auslese. Dabei wird per Zufall eine x-beliebige Werbung aus diesem Verzeichnis gewählt und anzeigt. Das funktioniert auch schon alles und könnte so in das HTML eingebunden werden.

Doch dann kam die Nachricht, dass unser Kunde kein PHP mag, will, kann (was weiß ich), und wir nur die Möglichkeit über JavaScript haben. IFrame kommt hier auch nicht in Frage.

Soweit so gut. Nochmal zusammengefasst.
Ich habe eine PHP-Datei dir mir ein beliebiges Bild aus einem bestimmten Verzeichnis auswählt und anzeigt. Dieses (ich nenns jetzt mal) "Ergebnis" soll auf einen anderen Server via JavaScript eingebunden werden. Ich dachte da zunächst an sowas wie document.open(http://www.../rotator.php) - aber das funktioniert irgendwie nicht - ich krieg bisher immer nur "object HTMLDocument" zurück - kann damit leider nix anfangen - hier hören meine Kenntnisse über JavaScript auch auf - ich mach lieber PHP ^^  Aber hier hab ich nunmal keine andere möglichkeit.

Oder gibt es noch was anderes, um aus einer HTML-Datei die auf Server A liegt auf eine PHP-Datei die auf Server B liegt zuzugreifen, ohne PHP dafür zu verwenden (und kein Java, und kein ActiveX...)

Danke schonmal!

Lg
sirina


----------



## Sven Mintel (23. Februar 2006)

Jo...gibt es.
Die PHP-Fatei auf dem fremden Server gibt Javascript-Code aus, welcher eine write()-Anweisung mit dem nötigen HTML-Code zum Anzeigen der Werbung beinhaltet.
In der PHP eingangs noch einen text/javascript-Header senden, und man kann es als externes JS einbinden...wo immer man will.


----------

